# Recommended Reading List for Army Wannabe's



## G-Man222 (Apr 18, 2009)

Well... After speaking to over 132 Current Army Soldiers, and 80 Army Veterans, this is a full listit of FMs and books I've been recommended/have been recommended to me to read... 

All general, non-MOS specific FMs... 

Hopefully you'll at least take some of this stuff to heart... 

I don't want crapbag Soldiers...... (towardst he Wannabe's and DEPs)

Army Ranger Handbook
http://www.scribd.com/doc/100897/ebook-US-Army-Ranger-Handbook

Army Leadership
http://www.scribd.com/doc/2938504/Army-Leadership-Competent-Confident-Agile

Other Leadership books
http://www.scribd.com/doc/6904201/Strategic-Leadership-and-the-Narrow-Mind

http://www.scribd.com/doc/8627674/To-Succeed-You-Need-to-Lead

http://www.scribd.com/doc/4049981/Managerial-quality-and-leadership

Other Army FMs

Survival
http://www.scribd.com/doc/299034/FM-2176-US-Army-Survival-Manual

First Aid
http://www.scribd.com/doc/3839506/Us-Army-Fm-2111-First-Aid-for-Soldiers

Combat Stress Control
http://www.scribd.com/doc/3458876/F...bat-Stress-Control-in-a-Theater-of-Operations

Counter Insurgency
http://www.scribd.com/doc/9137276/US-Army-Field-Manual-FM-324-Counterinsurgency

Jungle Operations
http://www.scribd.com/doc/3839503/Us-Army-Field-Manual-Fm-905-Jungle-Operations-How-to-Fight

Urban Operations
http://www.scribd.com/doc/12884752/US-Army-Urban-Operations

Every Soldier is a Soldier First

Soldier Combat Skills
http://www.scribd.com/doc/6690822/Field-Manual-US-ARMY-FM-2175-Combat-Skills-of-the-Soldier

Combatives
http://www.scribd.com/doc/6691223/Field-Manual-US-ARMY-FM-325150-Combat-Ives-HandTohand-Combat

Machine-Gun
http://www.scribd.com/doc/3459627/Military-Us-Army-Fm-3-22-68-Machine-Guns

Explosives and Demolitions
http://www.scribd.com/doc/6691256/Field-Manual-US-ARMY-FM-5250-Explosives-and-Demolitions-Manual


On my spare time, I've read almost each of these books front to back... Especially Combatives (learned how to apply) and Explosives and Demolitions, as well as all Army Leadership books listed, and have read somewhat of the others...

They are very good books, right now working on finishing up the Rangers Handbook, and Army Leadership FM


If anyone else in service, or has been in service to our military would like to add any others, feel free to do so. :)


----------



## AWP (Apr 18, 2009)

Those are horrible books to read if you haven't even been to Basic. The leadership books could be good, but the rest?

The military uses the "crawl, walk, run" method of training. If you haven't been to basic (crawl) then what would you gain by urban operations (run) and demolitions (run)?

Get books like _Five Years to Freedom_, _With the Old Breed_, _A Bridge Too Far_, _The Longest Day_, _Into the Mouth of the Cat_, _We Were Soldiers Once....and Young_.....

Follow current events, history, and how the two relate. For example, we're fighting in Afghanistan, so how did we get here? Sure, "9/11" is an easy answer, but very shallow. HOW did we get to 9/11? The rise of the Taliban, the Afghan Civil War, the Soviets, three wars with the British, the Great Game.....

Worry about the books in your list after you are MOS qualified and if they pertain to your job. You'll be a better Soldier, Sailor, Airman, or Marine if you have a well-rounded understanding of the military and of history.


----------



## AssadUSMC (Apr 18, 2009)

I'd also emphasize the books that talk about the sacrifice and the winning mindset of our soldiers/sailors/Marines/airmen.  Get an idea about what "hard" really is.  Learn that discomfort is the norm.  The perspective I have on life now comes directly through the things I went through and learned in the Marines.  I wish I knew what "hard" really meant before I joined.  I did have some idea from my grandfather's stories of WWII and Korea, but nothing beats being there.


----------



## car (Apr 18, 2009)

"The Bear Went Over the Mountain"

"The Other Side of the Mountain"

About Soviet and Muj tactics in A-stan in the '80's.


----------



## Teufel (Apr 18, 2009)

Goodbye darkness by William Manchester is a great book. Nothing beats With the Old Breed by EB Sledge as mentioned before.  That book has the most plainly spoken, yet brutally accurate written portrayals of combat I have ever read.  I will never forget the chapter where Sledge has to dig his fighting position through the corpse of a Japanese soldier that he has uncovered because he has to maintain the proper sectors of fire.


----------



## AWP (Apr 18, 2009)

Go back to the Tradecraft/ Fieldcraft page and go down 4 threads.

https://shadowspear.com/vb/showthread.php?t=12716

G-man, go do pushups.


----------



## Teufel (Apr 19, 2009)

I repeat myself.  Go read the other thread.


----------



## Tyrant (Apr 19, 2009)

Starship Troopers by Heinlein

Gates of Fire by Stephen Pressfield

The Long Walk by Slavomir Rawicz


----------



## Timothy (Apr 19, 2009)

Dave Grossmans *On killing *and *On combat*. Great books. Really opened my eyes about things and helped me at the darkest hour.
Recommend to everyone.
And what comes to reading field manuals, my humble opinion is that nothing
beats the real deal: Getting your ass in the grass. You can read shit load of books about everything, but that wont work without practice.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Apr 20, 2009)

Penthouse
Playboy
Club
Private

Nothing more to follow


----------



## TLDR20 (Apr 20, 2009)

Tyrant said:


> Starship Troopers by Heinlein
> 
> Gates of Fire by Stephen Pressfield
> 
> The Long Walk by Slavomir Rawicz



X2 on these three, all talk about mental toughness, and can definitely keep you interested.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Apr 20, 2009)

I would recommend SMCT Skill level 1.

On the plane to OSUT/Basic.

Reason being, when you encounter stuff, provided you actually read it and retained anything, you'll have an inkling as to the tasks that you will end up doing. Don't pretend or even mention having read it, because you don't know shit by reading the book. What you do know is names and pictures of how shit probably aughta look... which may make life slightly easier.


----------



## Muppet (Apr 22, 2009)

Mac_NZ said:


> Penthouse
> Playboy
> Club
> Private
> ...



Great. 

F.M.


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (Jun 29, 2009)

G-Man222 said:


> Hopefully you'll at least take some of this stuff to heart...
> 
> I don't want crapbag Soldiers...... (towardst he Wannabe's and DEPs)



k - this ain't JROTC.  when you actuallyHAVE soldiers whose care you are responsible for, then you can make a statement resembling this.  'til then, fuck off.  and go read some of the books mentioned earlier, such as the ones by Hal Moore. (Garryowen.) also, read "all quiet on the western front", "band of brothers", and "black hawk down", as well as "in the company of heroes."  then maybe you'll have an understanding of brotherhood and comraderie.  maybe.  more importantly, you'll understand why it is we bust your balls and constantly dig in your ass.



G-Man222 said:


> On my spare time, I've read almost each of these books front to back... Especially Combatives (learned how to apply) and Explosives and Demolitions, as well as all Army Leadership books listed, and have read somewhat of the others...
> 
> They are very good books, right now working on finishing up the Rangers Handbook, and Army Leadership FM


if that's the case, you wasted your time.  the ranger handbook and other books like it is useless as a dick for a doorknob if you're a n00b with exactly 0 (zero) time in service.  all you've done is read the 3rd book in a series of 5 without knowing what the fuck happened in the beginning.  read SMCT SL1 FIRST, like RP said, on the way to basic.  then, when you get to basic, memorize your smart books.  fucking memorize them.  when you know front to back what is contained in the first book, move to the second book, every so often, refresh yourself on book 1 til you have a good working knowledge of both books and can recite common tasks expected of a green-ass private in BCT.  in the mean time, if you're worried about reading, you're not doing enough PT.  so go grab a bottle of water, and go run.  and when you're done, run some more.  and then, when you're all tuckered out, do some push ups and read in the Front Leaning Rest.  

another thing you can read that will help - ranks of different services.  no matter which service you go in, you need to know who the fuk you're talking to in any given service and what respect is given to them based on their rank.  you look like a fucktard when, as a PV2, you salute an HM3.  you also look like a jack-off when you call a GYSGT "Sarn't" or "sergeant".  and a CAPT and a CPT are NOT the same rank.  know the difference.

the most important thing you can learn right now, is when to STFU and listen to what is going on around you, and how to LOOK for an answer before you ask a question.


----------



## JJOIFVET (Jun 29, 2009)

Freefalling said:


> Those are horrible books to read if you haven't even been to Basic. The leadership books could be good, but the rest?
> 
> The military uses the "crawl, walk, run" method of training. If you haven't been to basic (crawl) then what would you gain by urban operations (run) and demolitions (run)?
> 
> ...



I agree, who in the hell gave that kid that reading list?


----------



## Isiah6:8 (Jun 29, 2009)

We had to read this in our arabic class, it is a long book, quite slow and hard to get through at times, but I found it to be very interesting.  From Beirut to Jerusalem is the title.  I have an extra copy if anyone needs it or would like it, just PM me.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Green eyes and black rifles…. ;)


----------



## AWP (Jun 29, 2009)

Isiah6:8 said:


> We had to read this in our arabic class, it is a long book, quite slow and hard to get through at times, but I found it to be very interesting.  From Beirut to Jerusalem is the title.  I have an extra copy if anyone needs it or would like it, just PM me.



That book is excellent. I highly recommend it.


----------



## AWP (Jun 29, 2009)

J.A.B. said:


> Green eyes and black rifles…. ;)



Indeed, but it takes care of the fight, it doesn't get you TO the fight. :)

As a side rant, we have to be smart enough to handle our problems without fighting, but once we have to pull the trigger.....

unleash hell. Peace will follow. The carrot is only effective when backed up with a large stick.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 29, 2009)

Where you are in life right now, there are only three things you need to be reading.

-The Constitution and the Bill of Rights
-The newspaper (every day!)
-Your school textbooks


----------



## JJOIFVET (Jun 29, 2009)

Freefalling said:


> Indeed, but it takes care of the fight, it doesn't get you TO the fight. :)
> 
> As a side rant, we have to be smart enough to handle our problems without fighting, but once we have to pull the trigger.....
> 
> unleash hell. Peace will follow. The carrot is only effective when backed up with a large stick.



Good books.


----------



## JJOIFVET (Jun 29, 2009)

Marauder06 said:


> Where you are in life right now, there are only three things you need to be reading.
> 
> -The Constitution and the Bill of Rights
> -The newspaper (every day!)
> -Your school textbooks



I have the constitution hanging on my wall as well as the Declaration of Independence. Framed and easy to read. My son will soon have copies on his wall as well. Not that he can read it, but he will in a couple of years.


----------



## Viper1 (Jun 29, 2009)

Isiah6:8 said:


> We had to read this in our arabic class, it is a long book, quite slow and hard to get through at times, but I found it to be very interesting.  From Beirut to Jerusalem is the title.  I have an extra copy if anyone needs it or would like it, just PM me.



Reading that one right now.  Quite a read

G-man, see the other posts, anything I could say has been covered there.


----------



## Ray (Dec 26, 2009)

aside from jokes and that stuff there is an handbook for fresh soldiers that covers i guess most of the basics basics - "initial entry handbook" ??? ... Then there are also the stp`s, manuals of common tasks guides that cover particular level.


----------



## EverSoLost (Mar 29, 2010)

Hmmmmm.....

I'm sure everyone here has recommended the obligatory war college material Mao, Jomini, Sun Tzu Etc.....  So I'm going to go with a couple I wish I had read 12 or so years ago....

'Inside the Aquarium'
'The Puzzle Palace'


----------



## 7point62 (Apr 7, 2010)

_Rifleman Dodd_ by CS Forester. One of the best primers on UW and combined ops in novel format. 
The two books mentioned by CAR, to which I'd add _Afghanistan_ by Martin Ewen.
Anything written by John Keegan.
_Pamwe Chete_ if you can find it.
Just my 2c


----------



## x SF med (Apr 7, 2010)

Holy necropost bullet-boy...  you need a tune up, posting on a year dead thread...  :doh:


----------



## racing_kitty (Apr 7, 2010)

I had totally forgotten about this thread.  Probably the only thread G-Man ever posted that *turned into* something informative!


----------



## AWP (Apr 7, 2010)

racing_kitty said:


> I had totally forgotten about this thread.  Probably the only thread G-Man ever posted that *turned into* something informative!



His mom had the same option but her gag reflex fucked that up.


----------



## Jael (Apr 13, 2010)

Anyone mention "You want me to do what" by Jeff Kraus

http://shop.navyseals.com/You-Want-Me-To-Do-What-2nd-Edition-p/bkns002.htm


----------



## Teufel (Apr 14, 2010)

Well let me make a suggestion.  Go to your grade and start reading:

For soldiers:http://www.history.army.mil/reading.html

For cadets and junior soldiers: 
Atkinson, Rick. An Army at Dawn: The War in Africa, 1942-1943. New York: Henry Holt, 2002. In this first volume of Rick Atkinson's highly anticipated Liberation Trilogy, the author shows why no modern reader can understand the ultimate victory of the Allied powers in May 1945 without a solid understanding of the events that took place in North Africa in 1942 and early 1943. Atkinson convincingly demonstrates that the first years of the Allied war effort was a pivotal point in American history, the moment when the United States began to act like a great military power, but he also chronicles without apology the many false steps taken before the new and untested American Army could emerge as a coherent and capable force.

Boot, Max. The Savage Wars of Peace: Small Wars and the Rise of American Power. New York: Basic Books, 2002. A survey of American "small wars," this work focuses on Navy and Marine Corps actions in the 18th and 19th Centuries, broadening to include Army operations with the Philippine Insurrection of 1899 to 1902. Although there is little on the Army's role as a frontier constabulary, this is a well-written and thoughtfully reasoned account focusing on expeditionary warfare and the best available book on the subject.

Crane, Stephen. The Red Badge of Courage. New York: Norton, 1982. A classic of American literature, this Civil War novel depicts a Union soldier's terrifying baptism of fire and his ensuing transformation from coward to hero. Originally published in 1895, its vivid evocation of battle remains unsurpassed.

Constitution of the United States. Available on-line at URL:
www.archives.gov/national-archives-experience/charters/constitution.html.
As soldiers and civilians we swear an oath to defend this document as the basis of our government and way of life. It is time to go back and read this classic expression of organizing and balancing human society and understand what you are swearing to "support and defend."

Hogan, David W. Jr. Centuries of Service: The U.S. Army, 1775-2005. Washington, D.C.: U.S. Army Center of Military History, 2005. An easy-to-read and informative pamphlet that describes the many missions the U.S. Army has performed over the course of its history. The booklet covers America's wars as well as the Army's many operations other than war, including occupation, peacekeeping, nation building, exploration, civil administration, scientific research, and disaster relief. This pamphlet is a valuable introduction to American military history for the soldier and junior leader.

Keegan, John. The Face of Battle. New York: Penguin Books, 1985. One of the classics of modern military history, The Face of Battle brings to life three major battles: Agincourt (1415), Waterloo (1815), and the First Battle of the Somme (1916). The author describes the sights, sounds, and smells of battle, providing a compelling look at what it means to be a soldier and how hard it is to describe realistically the dynamics of combat.

Kindsvatter, Peter S. American Soldiers: Ground Combat in the World Wars, Korea, and Vietnam. Lawrence: University Press of Kansas, 2003. Historian Pete Kindsvatter, a combat veteran himself, uses the letters, memoirs, and novels written by other soldiers, along with official reports and studies, to detail the experience of soldiers from entry into military service through ground combat and its aftermath. Thoughtful discussions of leadership, the physical and emotional stresses of the battlefield, and the various ways soldiers try to cope with these stresses make this a valuable book for all those preparing to lead American soldiers in ground combat.

McCullough, David. 1776. New York: Simon and Schuster, 2006. A fast-paced narrative of the Revolutionary War from the summer of 1775 to Washington's stunning twin victories at Trenton and Princeton in late 1776. McCullough shows that, through persistence, dedication to the American cause, and Washington's remarkable leadership, a small and ill-equipped American army overcame severe hardships and numerous defeats to save the American Revolution from collapse during the war's most tumultuous year.

McPherson, James M. For Cause and Comrades: Why Men Fought in the Civil War. New York: Oxford University Press, 1997. This inspiring book by a Pulitzer Prize winning historian argues, contrary to many scholars, that Civil War soldiers overcame their fear by remaining dedicated to the ideals that had motivated them to enlist: duty, honor, patriotism, and love of liberty. In reaching his conclusions, he draws on roughly 25,000 letters and 249 diaries written by 1,076 Union and Confederate soldiers, thus wisely allowing the soldiers to tell much of the story in their own words.

Moore, Harold G. and Joseph L. Galloway, We Were Soldiers Once . . . and Young. Novato, Calif.: Presidio Press, 2004. A gripping firsthand account of the November 1965 Battle of the Ia Drang by the commander of the 1st Battalion, 7th Cavalry, 1st Cavalry Division. The Ia Drang was the first major combat test of the airmobile concept and the first major battle between U.S. forces and the North Vietnamese Army.

Stewart, Richard W., gen. ed. American Military History, Volume II: The United States Army in a Global Era, 1917-2003. Washington, D.C.: U.S. Army Center of Military History, 2005. Created initially as an ROTC textbook, this second volume in a two volume overview of the Army's story covers the period from World War I to the early days of the Iraq War. Written in an engaging style and enhanced by sophisticated graphics and recommended readings, the work is an excellent source of general service history in the modern world.


----------



## Teufel (Apr 14, 2010)

For senior NCOs and company grade officers
Atkinson, Rick. The Day of Battle: The War in Sicily and Italy, 1943-1944. New York: Henry Holt, 2008. In this second volume of Rick Atkinson's highly anticipated Liberation Trilogy, the author shows how a newly blooded and more experienced American Army overcame distance and allied squabbling to conduct successful amphibious operations that secured the Mediterranean and knocked Italy out of the war. Although after the war many doubted whether the extended slog up the boot of Italy was strategically wise, there was no doubt of the courage and persistence of the American soldier in this theater of war so soon to be overshadowed by the landings in northern France.

Appleman, Roy E. East of Chosin: Entrapment and Breakout in Korea, 1950. College Station, TX.: Texas A&M University Press, 1987. This book tells the riveting story of 3,000 soldiers of the U.S. 7th Infantry Division who fought in a four-day and five-night battle on the east side of the Changjin (Chosin) Reservoir in November and December 1950 during the initial Communist Chinese intervention in the Korean War. During this brief battle, Task Force MacLean/Faith endured misery, frigid cold, privation, and exhaustion, before meeting with disaster. Although facing overwhelming odds does much to explain the complete annihilation of this army unit, the author clearly shows that eight factors, including a lack of experience, poor training, inadequate supply, and non-existent communications, combined with less than astute leadership and unwise troop deployments, doomed the men of the 31st Regimental Combat Team, most of whom did not survive. Although not as well-known as other tactical disasters in Korea, such as the earlier Task Force Smith, this book says a great deal about the overall poor condition of the U.S. Army during the early days of the war.

Bolger, Daniel. Savage Peace: Americans at War in the 1990's. Presidio Press, 1995. Both a scholar and professional soldier, General Bolger chronicles the many unconventional missions performed by the U.S. Army over the past two decades, especially those involving difficult peacekeeping tasks throughout the world. From Lebanon and the Sinai to Somalia and the Balkans, he shows why these critical missions are not susceptible to the high-tech solutions preferred by many Americans and instead put a premium on the ability of soldiers on the ground to devise creative solutions after considering an extremely diverse number of local variables not readily apparent to those in Washington. An excellent primer for the full-spectrum professional soldier of the future.

Brown, Todd S. Battleground Iraq: Journal of a Company Commander. Washington, D.C.: U.S. Army Center of Military History, 2007. This journal of a company commander in the 4th Infantry Division north of Baghdad from 2003 to early 2004 captures the stresses and emotions of combat in a confusing war. Especially useful is Brown's evolving understanding of the differences between combat operations and nation-building missions-and how U.S. forces came to employ that new knowledge. This work provides significant lessons for the young professional, and for anyone interested in the Iraq War.

Fischer, David Hackett. Washington's Crossing. New York: Oxford University Press, 2003. This Pulitzer Prize winning book details the "darkest hour" of the American Revolution in 1776, from the defeats of Washington's army around New York City, through the miserable retreat across New Jersey, to the cold, wretched camps of eastern Pennsylvania, as the British seemed poised to crush the cause of independence in its first year. Yet Washington quickly achieved two stunning successes at Trenton and Princeton through boldness, perseverance and personal example. Fischer emphasizes the unpredictable role of contingency in military operations, and shows that the remarkable victories of Washington and his men saved the faltering American Revolution.

Galula, David. Counterinsurgency Warfare: Theory and Practice. New York: Praeger, 2005. [originally published in 1964] This classic work, written at the height of Communist insurgencies in the 1960s, remains as relevant today as it was decades ago. Galula, a French officer, distilled and refined the lessons being learned the hard way in Greece, Algeria, Southeast Asia, and other regions torn apart by revolution in order to provide a guide for future conflicts.

Heller, Charles E. and Stofft, William A., eds. America's First Battles: 1776-1965 . Lawrence: University Press of Kansas, 1986. Eleven prominent American military historians assess the first battles of nine wars in which the U.S. Army has fought. Each essay is written within a similar framework, examining how the U.S. Army prepares during peacetime, mobilizes for war, fights its first battle, and subsequently adapts to the exigencies of the conflict. America's First Battles shows clearly the price of unpreparedness and the harsh adjustments that are often necessary when preconceived plans and doctrines meet ground reality.

Knox, MacGregor and Murray, Williamson, eds. The Dynamics of Military Revolution, 1300-2050. Cambridge: Cambridge University Press, 2001. The editors provide a conceptual framework and historical context for understanding the patterns of change, innovation, and adaptation that have marked war in the Western world since the fourteenth century. Case studies and a conceptual overview offer an indispensable introduction to military change for all Army leaders.

MacDonald, Charles B. Company Commander. Springfield, N.J.: Burford Books, 1999. Original edition, 1947. Published repeatedly for decades, this classic is an exciting memoir of a young company commander in the Battle of the Bulge and an unforgiving tale of American infantrymen in combat. Written shortly after the war, his account gives a vivid sense of the awesome responsibility of command from the perspective of a small unit commander and a keen sense of what it was like for an inexperienced officer to be thrown into battle. Highlighted are the personal leadership skills needed for survival and the intangibles that held small units together in the face of danger and deprivation. This is a book that should be read by every junior leader about to face the test of leadership in war.

Parker, Geoffrey, ed. Cambridge Illustrated History of Warfare. Cambridge: Cambridge University Press, 2000. Parker's authors cover the gamut of Western warfare from antiquity to the present in a digestible, compelling manner, to include the development of warfare on land, sea and air; weapons and technology; strategy, operations and tactics; logistics and intelligence. Throughout, there is an emphasis on the socio-economic aspects of war, the rise of the West to global dominance, and the nature of that aggressive military culture that has been its hallmark.

Van Creveld, Martin. Supplying War: Logistics from Wallenstein to Patton.Cambridge: Cambridge University Press, 1977. Surveying four centuries of military history, the noted historian Martin Van Creveld points out clearly the reasons why "amateurs study tactics; professionals study logistics." Most battlefield results would not have been possible without the careful organization and allocation of logistical resources. Leaders who fail to consider logistics in all of their plans and operations will do so at their peril.


----------



## Teufel (Apr 14, 2010)

For jar-jars:  http://www.mcu.usmc.mil/lejeune_leadership/Accreditation/25 Sep 09 Reading List by Grade.pdf

Private 

A Message to Garcia by E. Hubbard 
Enders Game by O.S. Card 
First to Fight: An Inside View of the U.S. Marine Corps by LtGen Krulak 
MCDP 1 Warfighting 
Once A Marine: An Iraq War Tank Commander’s Inspirational Memoir of Combat, 
Courage, and Recovery by Nick Popaditch and Mike Steere 
Rifleman Dodd by C.S. Forester 
The Last Stand of Fox Company by B. Drury and T. Clavin 
The Lions of Iwo Jima by Maj Gen (ret) Fred Haynes and James Warren 
The Soldier’s Load by S.L.A. Marshall 
The Ugly American by W. Burdick 

Private First Class 

A Message to Garcia by E. Hubbard 
Enders Game by O.S. Card 
First to Fight: An Inside View of the U.S. Marine Corps by LtGen Krulak 
MCDP 1 Warfighting 
Once A Marine: An Iraq War Tank Commander’s Inspirational Memoir of Combat, 
Courage, and Recovery by Nick Popaditch and Mike Steere 
Rifleman Dodd by C.S. Forester 
The Last Stand of Fox Company by B. Drury and T. Clavin 
The Lions of Iwo Jima by Maj Gen (ret) Fred Haynes and James Warren 
The Soldier’s Load by Private First Class 

A Message to Garcia by E. Hubbard 
Enders Game by O.S. Card 
First to Fight: An Inside View of the U.S. Marine Corps by LtGen Krulak 
MCDP 1 Warfighting 
Once A Marine: An Iraq War Tank Commander’s Inspirational Memoir of Combat, 
Courage, and Recovery by Nick Popaditch and Mike Steere 
Rifleman Dodd by C.S. Forester 
The Last Stand of Fox Company by B. Drury and T. Clavin 
The Lions of Iwo Jima by Maj Gen (ret) Fred Haynes and James Warren 
The Soldier’s Load by S.L.A. Marshall 
The Ugly American by W. Burdick 

Lance Corporal 

A Message to Garcia by E. Hubbard 
Enders Game by O.S. Card 
First to Fight: An Inside View of the U.S. Marine Corps by LtGen Krulak 
MCDP 1 Warfighting 
Once A Marine: An Iraq War Tank Commander’s Inspirational Memoir of Combat, 
Courage, and Recovery by Nick Popaditch and Mike Steere 
Rifleman Dodd by C.S. Forester 
The Last Stand of Fox Company by B. Drury and T. Clavin 
The Lions of Iwo Jima by Maj Gen (ret) Fred Haynes and James Warren 
The Soldier’s Load by S.L.A. Marshall 
The Ugly American by W. Burdick 

Corporal 

Baghdad at Sunrise:  A Brigade Commander’s War in Iraq by P. Mansoor 
Battle Exhortation, The Rhetoric of Combat Leadership by K. Yellin 
Battle Leadership by A. Von Schell 
First to Fight: An Inside View of the U.S. Marine Corps by LtGen Krulak 
Flags of Our Fathers by J. Bradley 
Gates of Fire by S. Pressfield 
Imperial Grunts by R. D. Kaplan 
MCWP 6-11 Leading Marines 
Once A Marine: An Iraq War Tank Commander’s Inspirational Memoir of Combat, 
Courage, and Recovery by Nick Popaditch and Mike Steere 
Small Unit Leaders Guide to Counterinsurgency 
The Coldest Winter:  America and the Korean War by D. Halberstam 
The Last Stand of Fox Company by B. Drury and T. Clavin 
The Lions of Iwo Jima by Maj Gen (ret) F. Haynes and J. Warren 
Tiger Force:  A True Story of Men and War by M. Sallah and M. Weiss 

Sergeant 

Attacks! By E. Rommel 
Baghdad at Sunrise:  A Brigade Commander’s War in Iraq by P. Mansoor 
Battle Exhortation, The Rhetoric of Combat Leadership by K. Yellin 
First to Fight: An Inside View of the U.S. Marine Corps by LtGen Krulak 
MCDP 1-3 Tactics 
Once A Marine: An Iraq War Tank Commander’s Inspirational Memoir of Combat, 
Courage, and Recovery by Nick Popaditch and Mike Steere 
The Art of War by Sun Tzu 
The Coldest Winter:  America and the Korean War by D. Halberstam 
The Last Stand of Fox Company by B. Drury and T. Clavin 
The Lions of Iwo Jima by Maj Gen (ret) F. Haynes and J. Warren 
The Village by B. West 
Tiger Force:  A True Story of Men and War by M. Sallah and M. Weiss 
Tip of the Spear by G.J. Michaels 
With the Old Breed by E.B. Sledge


----------



## TLDR20 (Aug 2, 2010)

I know this is an old post, but I am currently reading "Once an Eagle" by Anton Myrer. I think that this is the best military book that I have read. It is a long read and I have not finished it yet, but it is amazing so far.


----------



## Teufel (Aug 2, 2010)

Once an eagle is a great book.


----------



## Ravage (Aug 9, 2010)

I really enjoyed Blabbers book. I should get him over here as a motivational speaker about leadership, God knows we need it.


----------



## Etype (Nov 26, 2010)

Read some inspirational/modern history books. No point in getting wrapped up in leadership books at this point. But when you do get to that point, some that have been overlooked-
The Mission, the Men, and Me
Leadership and Training for the Fight

Some good, interesting military books-
The Hunt for Bin Laden- Read it in the months before leaving for basic, it was fresh off the press and kept me VERY focused.
Shock Troops of the Confederacy- About Civil War sharpshooters/skirmishers.
War on the Run- About MAJ Robert Rogers and friends.
The Journals of MAJ Robert Rogers
Kill Bin Laden
Not a Good Day to Die
Recondo- Story of a LRRP in Vietnam.


----------



## pardus (Nov 26, 2010)

Tyrant said:


> The Long Walk by Slavomir Rawicz



I loved this story, but it is pure fiction.
The guy is a poser and the story is BS.

I was very disappointed.


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 27, 2010)

That's why I stick to fiction- just as exciting, no disappointing aftertaste ;)

"Gates of Fire" and "The Afghan Campaign" by Steven Pressfield.

I will also never recommend any books that written by attention whore ass clowns who are looking to line their pockets at the expense of their unit and their honor.  A lot of the books mentioned in this thread fit into that category.


----------



## x SF med (Nov 27, 2010)

Teufel said:


> For jar-jars: http://www.mcu.usmc.mil/lejeune_leadership/Accreditation/25 Sep 09 Reading List by Grade.pdf
> 
> <list here>



they are missing the Dorsai Series, The Power of Personality in War, and War through the Ages  in that list


----------



## Teufel (Nov 27, 2010)

x SF med said:


> they are missing the Dorsai Series, The Power of Personality in War, and War through the Ages  in that list


Take it up with the Commandant, it's his reading list!  Actually we should have a new one soon now that we have turned over commandants.


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Dec 8, 2010)

The Commando Survival Guide/Manual.


----------



## skeeter (Dec 12, 2010)

Just finished "In the Company of Heroes" by Michael J. Durant
It was an absolutely great book! Makes you realize how easy we have it because of men and women willing to risk everything.


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Dec 15, 2010)

Michael Collins: A Biography.


----------



## Red Ryder (Jan 15, 2012)

Anyone read The Profession by Steven Pressfield? I thought it was pretty good.

http://www.stevenpressfield.com/the-profession/


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 15, 2012)

Is Pressfield the guy who wrote Gates of Fire and The Afghan Campaign?  If so, he's a great author.


----------



## Red Ryder (Jan 15, 2012)

Yea same guy. Ive read most of his stuff and enjoyed them all. The Profession was a bit different because it's set in the future.


----------



## Th3 Maelstr0m (Jan 15, 2012)

I bought The Profession on it's released & finished that same day. Set in the near future, but the warrior ethos in Pressfield's books are as present as ever. Other than Gates of Fire, my favorite of his is probably either the Afghan Campaign or Tides of War. I know a lot of people didn't like Tides of War because the main characters were not as admirable compared to the Spartans, but the speeches & battle scenes were just as gripping.

I also just finished reading "Unbroken." It's a true story of WWII vet Louis Zamperini. His plane got shot down, spent 47 days adrift at sea, where he lost nearly 1/2 his bodyweight. He then got "rescued" by the Japanese, only to experience years of continual torture. The book is awe-inspiring. You could also read his autobiography of the events (book is titled "Devil at My Heels").
http://www.amazon.com/Unbroken-World-Survival-Resilience-Redemption/dp/1400064163


----------



## pardus (Jan 15, 2012)

I would love to see Gates of Fire or The Afghan Campaign as movies. I'd have to give the edge to Afghan. He is a great writer.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 15, 2012)

pardus said:


> I would love to see Gates of Fire or The Afghan Campaign as movies. I'd have to give the edge to Afghan. He is a great writer.


 
Either of those would be great.


----------



## Red Ryder (Jan 15, 2012)

pardus said:


> I would love to see Gates of Fire or The Afghan Campaign as movies. I'd have to give the edge to Afghan. He is a great writer.


I've read both of those multiple times, great books. I agree about The Afghan Campaign, and I think it would make a better movie.



Th3 Maelstr0m said:


> I bought The Profession on it's released & finished that same day. Set in the near future, but the warrior ethos in Pressfield's books are as present as ever. Other than Gates of Fire, my favorite of his is probably either the Afghan Campaign or Tides of War. I know a lot of people didn't like Tides of War because the main characters were not as admirable compared to the Spartans, but the speeches & battle scenes were just as gripping.


 
I loved Tides of War. Did you notice there's a character in both Tides and The Profession? He also make's a appearance in The Virtues of War although I never finished it.


----------



## Th3 Maelstr0m (Jan 16, 2012)

Ya 





La Roux said:


> Did you notice there's a character in both Tides and The Profession? He also make's a appearance in The Virtues of War although I never finished it.


 
Yeah I did! I guess Pressfield has him in a lot of his books. Virtues of War was pretty awesome as well. It sure was a relief reading it after seeing that abortion of a movie from oliver stone.


----------



## Red Ryder (Jan 16, 2012)

Th3 Maelstr0m said:


> Ya
> 
> Yeah I did! I guess Pressfield has him in a lot of his books. Virtues of War was pretty awesome as well. It sure was a relief reading it after seeing that abortion of a movie from oliver stone.


I'll haft to give Virtues another shot, I watched the movie shortly before I started it so it kinda ruined it for me. Except for seeing Rosario Dawson naked that movie SUCKED! I always thought it would be cool to see a book or books focused on Telamon, like the Casca series.


----------



## Teufel (May 30, 2013)

cback0220 said:


> I know this is an old post, but I am currently reading "Once an Eagle" by Anton Myrer. I think that this is the best military book that I have read. It is a long read and I have not finished it yet, but it is amazing so far.


 
I know this is an old post but worth repeating.  If you are an aspiring military cadet/NCO/officer who desires to serve in a support/combat arms/SOF career field, a law enforcement officer who wants to learn more about leadership or a civilian who wants to understand more about the military then go read Once an Eagle by Anton Myrer.  It is the best book I have read on combat, on leadership (both in combat and in garrison) and will always have a treasured place in my bookshelf (well worn 1st edition hard cover).  This is not "Chosen Soldier" or "Lone Survivor".  It's not a book that tells you about all the cool things that Anton Meyer has done.  This is a book that imparts solid leadership lessons to you with every paragraph and every page.  Consider it a text book on how to be a military leader.  He gives pretty solid examples of what to aspire to be like (Sam Damon) and what not to be like (Courtney Massengale).  Anton Myrer was wounded in World War II and left service as a Corporal of Marines.  He graduated from Harvard and became a writer.  He has the credentials to write this book.  I gave a 1st edition copy to my platoon sergeant for his birthday (Force Recon MSgt and Navy Cross recipient) and he said it was the best book he had ever read.  Go read it.

http://www.amazon.com/Once-Eagle-An...&qid=1369893537&sr=1-3&keywords=once+an+eagle


----------



## Red Ryder (May 30, 2013)

Without a doubt the best book I've ever read. Someday I'd like to get a first edition for the bookshelf. Until then here's the copy that I've read a few times, its done some traveling with me.


----------



## Teufel (May 30, 2013)

La Roux said:


> Without a doubt the best book I've ever read. Someday I'd like to get a first edition for the bookshelf. Until then here's the copy that I've read a few times, its done some traveling with me.
> View attachment 8462


Amazon used to have a special edition or collector's category.  That's where I got mine.


----------

